# Sugar Maple



## huskycandoit (Dec 16, 2004)

A friend of mine has a new Sugar Maple that she got planted in the summer. Not know that she has deer on her property. A buck rubbed his antlers on the tree. The tree is only about 15' tall and about 3" wide. Now there is black spots on the tree were the buck rubbed. Is it just dead tissue or is it Canker ( not sure on spelling ). Do you know what it has. 




Dan
Thx guys


----------



## pbtree (Dec 17, 2004)

Can you post a picture?


----------



## Elmore (Dec 17, 2004)

*Tatoo?*

Sounds like sooty mold growing on the exudate produced by this tree as a result of contact with the buck. Probably of no consequence.


----------

